# My New Purchase



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

I changed the crapy bracelet for a nato


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice :thumbup: and let the nato on a vostok abuse begin


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

chris.ph said:


> very nice :thumbup: and let the nato on a vostok abuse begin


My first Russian, don't think this will be my last.

The quality of the bracelet wasn't the best, but it is much better on the nato


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Vostok on a Nato!?! :swoon:

Vladimir is not amused...










:lol:


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Much better than the bracelet it came on.

I will probably change it about a few times.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thats a good looking Amphibian but I like them all. Huge NATO following on WUS and the dealers are now fitting them as standard. I like the 5 ring Zulu best. Easy to swop as well. :yes:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

its an unfair biase :tongue2: :tongue2: many of my vostoks are on natos :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## craftvn (Oct 22, 2014)

nice watch that look amazing


----------

